# Attestation of foreign marriage certificate



## SohamS (Aug 4, 2015)

Me and my wife will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks. My visa is currently being processed and i will be applying for my wife's visa in some time. 
I have been told that marriage certificate needs to be attested to get a spouse visa. Is it for residency/sponsoring a spouse or will the attestation be needed even for a visit visa? The reason i ask is, my wife is a Singapore PR and we got married in singapore. But right now i'm in India and traveling to singapore just to get an attestation done seems to be too much work. 
Can i get the certificate attested within UAE, if for example i happen to get a 90 day visit visa for my wife?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

SohamS said:


> Me and my wife will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks. My visa is currently being processed and i will be applying for my wife's visa in some time.
> I have been told that marriage certificate needs to be attested to get a spouse visa. Is it for residency/sponsoring a spouse or will the attestation be needed even for a visit visa? The reason i ask is, my wife is a Singapore PR and we got married in singapore. But right now i'm in India and traveling to singapore just to get an attestation done seems to be too much work.
> Can i get the certificate attested within UAE, if for example i happen to get a 90 day visit visa for my wife?


Hi SohamS,

Attestation is necessary for a sponsoring visa(you are the sponsor of your wife in Dubai). The attestation guidelines are provided in the UAE embassy website of India and I am sure they would be provided in the UAE embassy website of Singapore as well. Marriage certificate needs to be attested by a Notary, the home ministry, then by the UAE embassy of the country and then in Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai( when you come here).


----------



## SohamS (Aug 4, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Hi SohamS,
> 
> Attestation is necessary for a sponsoring visa(you are the sponsor of your wife in Dubai). The attestation guidelines are provided in the UAE embassy website of India and I am sure they would be provided in the UAE embassy website of Singapore as well. Marriage certificate needs to be attested by a Notary, the home ministry, then by the UAE embassy of the country and then in Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai( when you come here).


Thanks Sunder. I did find out about the aforementioned points on the UAE embassy site of India but it seemed a bit vague. They apparently do not explicitly mention which documents need attestation, only the process to get attestation is mentioned. 

Doing a bit of research online has led me to believe that its trickier than i initially assumed it would be.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

SohamS said:


> Thanks Sunder. I did find out about the aforementioned points on the UAE embassy site of India but it seemed a bit vague. They apparently do not explicitly mention which documents need attestation, only the process to get attestation is mentioned.
> 
> Doing a bit of research online has led me to believe that its trickier than i initially assumed it would be.


Hi SohamS,

For job you need your university degree certificate attested. Process is same only instead of the home department you have to get it attested from Education ministry.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

When you come here, processing your resident visa will take time. DO you plan to come with your wife at the same time? In which case, she will have to be sponsored by your company (or someone else) for the visit visa.
When you get your resident visa you can sponsor her.

Attestation IS tricky. FOr Indian documents I used an agency in UAE (called Royal ROse). For SGP documents, such agencies may exist - or there may be a self service remote option (with self addressed pre paid enveloped etc).


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> When you come here, processing your resident visa will take time. DO you plan to come with your wife at the same time? In which case, she will have to be sponsored by your company (or someone else) for the visit visa.
> When you get your resident visa you can sponsor her.
> 
> Attestation IS tricky. FOr Indian documents I used an agency in UAE (called Royal ROse). For SGP documents, such agencies may exist - or there may be a self service remote option (with self addressed pre paid enveloped etc).


Yes rsinner, even Genuis Attestation is good. I used the same for my wife.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## SohamS (Aug 4, 2015)

rsinner said:


> When you come here, processing your resident visa will take time. DO you plan to come with your wife at the same time? In which case, she will have to be sponsored by your company (or someone else) for the visit visa.
> When you get your resident visa you can sponsor her.
> 
> Attestation IS tricky. FOr Indian documents I used an agency in UAE (called Royal ROse). For SGP documents, such agencies may exist - or there may be a self service remote option (with self addressed pre paid enveloped etc).


Thanks rsinner. 

After much deliberation we have decided that my wife will go back to singapore and apply for a visit visa from there (with me sponsoring ofcourse). Since she is a Singapore PR, i assume the attestation and visa process to be a smoother affair from there. 

A general question, how many weeks does it take for a residence visa to come through...just a ballpark figure. I will be working for Emirates if that somehow helps making an estimate.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

SohamS said:


> Thanks rsinner.
> 
> After much deliberation we have decided that my wife will go back to singapore and apply for a visit visa from there (with me sponsoring ofcourse). Since she is a Singapore PR, i assume the attestation and visa process to be a smoother affair from there.
> 
> A general question, how many weeks does it take for a residence visa to come through...just a ballpark figure. I will be working for Emirates if that somehow helps making an estimate.


Apply via Emirates Airline visa services, you need to book tickets on emirates first and then apply for Visa online or through counters in Dubai.(Umm ramool centre). 30 days visa is for 330AED and 90 days is for 800AED.

Processing time 3 days, but personally I received mine on 2nd day after lodging application.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## SohamS (Aug 4, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Apply via Emirates Airline visa services, you need to book tickets on emirates first and then apply for Visa online or through counters in Dubai.(Umm ramool centre). 30 days visa is for 330AED and 90 days is for 800AED.
> 
> Processing time 3 days, but personally I received mine on 2nd day after lodging application.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunder. 

I guess my question wasn't framed well. The visa application for my wife will be done from Singapore since she is a PR of that country. I do not think this should be a problem unless i am completely in the dark. 

My question was regarding my residence visa after i reach Dubai and the duration it takes for getting one.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

SohamS said:


> The visa application for my wife will be done from Singapore since she is a PR of that country. I do not think this should be a problem unless i am completely in the dark.


All Dubai visitor visa applications have to be made from Dubai itself. It is irrelevant as to where in the world the applicant is physically located.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

SohamS said:


> Thanks Sunder.
> 
> I guess my question wasn't framed well. The visa application for my wife will be done from Singapore since she is a PR of that country. I do not think this should be a problem unless i am completely in the dark.
> 
> My question was regarding my residence visa after i reach Dubai and the duration it takes for getting one.


Hi SohamS,

I got confused. Your wife has an Indian passport or Singapore passport.

Indian Passport - She can still apply for 3 months tourist visa via emirates or through a travel agent from Singapore

Singapore Passport - If I am not wrong visa is on arrival for a period of 1 month, 1 extra month is 500Dhs if I am correct. and she can still apply as per the process given for Indian Passport holders.

Hope this is not so confusing.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## SohamS (Aug 4, 2015)

sm105 said:


> All Dubai visitor visa applications have to be made from Dubai itself. It is irrelevant as to where in the world the applicant is physically located.


Arent'e there basically 2 scenarios here?

1. I apply for a visitor for my wife. In this case the aforementioned is applicable wherein i will have apply for it from Dubai.

2. My wife, or any relative for that matter, wants to visit me in Dubai and they approach an agency like VFS to apply for their visit visa. 

Do the options mentioned above differ in terms of what kind of visitor visa one gets? I would think that there is only one kind of visitor visa.

Again thanks a lot guys for being patient. Since i am basically being rushed to join, i have had very little time to do a proper research on this.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

sohams said:


> arent'e there basically 2 scenarios here?
> 
> 1. I apply for a visitor for my wife. In this case the aforementioned is applicable wherein i will have apply for it from dubai. - you can apply it online also and travel agents can apply for the same from india/singapore
> 
> ...


please have a look


----------



## SohamS (Aug 4, 2015)

Sunder said:


> please have a look


Ok that makes sense. Thanks a lot Sunder.


----------

